

How to deal with crappy people - bootload
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/06/how-to-deal-with-crappy-people/

======
kls
_Do you do this also?_

No, and I believe that there are a lot of people like me, I think there are
two types of people, those that default to negative projections and those that
default to positive projections. I may be in the minority, but I tend to
project positive attributes to people. Now I do see an occasional person from
time to time that wears a certain thing or does a certain thing that will
cause a negative thought but those are my own prejudges and I try to quickly
correct myself.

 _Most people crossing the street probably think that about me also. Who is
that freak?_

I think the author struggles with projecting, it appears that they project
negative traits on others and worse they project that other people are doing
the same things. This creates all kinds of imaginary issues that can cripple
an individuals ability to find profound connections with other people. I have
come to believe that this is done as a defense mechanism by some people and it
is an effective defense. Being an optimist I do sometimes get the worst end of
the deal in believing in the good of people, but I also am afforded a lot of
undeserved opportunity for doing so as well. As such I think I am no worse for
wear because of it.

The rest of the article is pretty good advice, one area I would add is to the
last personality type, the one that will do you harm. I don't think the
article goes far enough, it recommends ignoring them, which is sound advice
but I would go so far as to say learn to forgive them the thing about
forgiveness is it frees you, if they are truly that bad of a person they care
nothing about your seething disdain for them, they may rather enjoy it, so in
the end your lack of forgiveness is just eroding you. Forgiveness allows you
to put them completely in the rear-view.

